# I can stream Hulu and HBO but not Paramount+, Disney+ or Amazon, [FIXED]



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

Hi all,
Looking for some suggestions on where to look for a solution.

As my intro line says, I can stream Hulu and HBO Max but not Paramount+, Disney+, pluto or Amazon prime.

Depending on the service I get an error message saying the network connection is bad. It isn't.

i have a 50Mbps service with a mix of wired and wif. My router is on the old side 3.0 doxis(sp?) with 802.11n wifi.. I'm getting about that from my isp. The Stream4k indicates the signal is good. I've switched to the 5 & back to the 2.4 with no effect.

I have subscriptions to all of the listed services and am able to stream them on my OTHER stream 4k which is on my 2.4 feed.

I've tried rebooting, updating, clearing the cache(via the menu option) & factory reset. I've put it on my other tv (samsung) and with no change to the problem. IOW, it seems to be with the unit it self.

Tivo customer support indicates it's a Geo Location issues. They said replace/exchange the item. I bought it from Amazon & it's been 14 months. We all know how that will go and i'm on the poor side these days. 

any thoughts?


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

3 crazy thoughts
one, has anyone gotten into the linux terminal? it should be viewable.
two, restart my router - yeah- i know why didn't i think of that before. 
three, try connecting via bluetooth and see if the problem persists. if so see #one above


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

aaaaannnnnddddd
I am embarrassed to report, restarting the router fixed the problem LOL

file this under Just another data point in the trouble shooting lexicon of 'did you turn it off and back on again'


----------

